# Update - Camera is here! New pics!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, so I finally gave in and bought a camera and it should hopefully be here this week. And best of all - ITS PINK!

I could not risk the thought of mabey having babies on the ground at night and no camera that would work!

So this one is just awesome and it even does videos with audio!!! Woo Hoo!

I can not wait to get it here! I will be a picture taken fool! I will post a pic of every one of the goats just as soon as I get it!!!!

Happy early Christmas to me......


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

What kind did you get?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

"happy early Christmas to me" :ROFL:

yah what brand?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is awesome..I hope you enjoy it


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is the link to the one I bought! I love it!!!!

http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/productD ... MATION_DI->S2%20-%20PRODUCT%20SPOT&cm_ite=1%20PRODUCT&cm_keycode=8360


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that is a nice camera!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought so!!! 

I was looking at alot of them online. And I probobly could have gone to the store and bought it, but this way it feels more like a present!!! LOL!

I can't wait! And the closest circuit city is 1 hour from my house.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oooo a new camera! I couldn't live without my camera!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

mine has been messing up so I may have to get a new one


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice price for it. samsung isn't a bad brand either


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No - I originally wanted a kodak since that is what I had before, however for the price, what it could do, and it was PINK - I had to have it!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not the best one to be talking about cameras but I do believe that samsung and Kodak are pretty equal in quality. Olympus is your real low end. Though I have seen some really nice pictures out of some Olympus cameras and I hate my Nikon! Nikon is a good brand usually too!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Canon is amazing. That's what I'd reccomend. Of course I'm biased, that's all my mom and I have used except the one time I had a Kodak Easyshare, and that one was horrible.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a Fujifilm Fine Pix S700, it takes REALLY nice outdoor pics. I want to save up for a Nikon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsey my cousin is getting into professional photography and eventhough she LOVES Nikon in the professional series' she doesn't recomend them in the "point and shoot" like I have. 

I have a Nikon Coolpix p2. It takes terrible action shots and lately everything even still shots have been blurry. I have no idea why since I have babied it since I broke my last camera (fujifilm -loved it!) by dropping it to many times.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Very nice camera! I love the color.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL, I am not soo much looking for a point and shoot. I am looking into the Proffesional series. I had a TERRIBLE camera, it was a Sony. And then I got my Fujifilm - LOVE it!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a Canon S3 IS, it is inbetween point and shoot and professional, it is 6 MP, 48x combined zoom, I LOVE IT!!! It takes such great close ups, action shots, it takes the pictures with very vivid colors. We've always had Canon cameras, we did have a Kodak, but I hated that camera. I really want a DigitalRebel XT but maybe someday :wink:
Yours looks like a great camera!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Sarah - 

I got an email that it has been shipped - so I am impatiently waiting so I can take TONS of new pics!


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

we have a canon rebel. i absaloutly love it. but it is very very expensie. it takes awesome pictures in my opinion.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - camera will be here on Thursday!!! Woo - Hoo!!! I am going to be a picture taking fool this weekend!!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey when you get your new camera will you try to take a set up picture of Bitty for me?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I sure will. I tried to get one the other day, but unfortunately with the poo one that i have I sort of cut part of her head off. Haha!

She doesn't set up very well, but with work, I know that she will. She is sure starting to fill out. I had to loosen her collar last night cause her neck has become pretty thick over the last month.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

=) She's so cute


----------



## goatstafson (Nov 20, 2007)

Such a nice looking camera! I love it


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My new camera is here - and I LOVE it!!!

I can not wait to get home and take pics after pics after pics! Woo- Hoo


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't wait for the PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*pics - lets try again!*

ok - just took these about an hour ago. Mind you it is pitch black here and there are only 3 lights in the whole barn -

Enjoy!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pictures...that camera was well worth the money you spent on it!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have some learning and tweeking to do with it, but it is nice! I love it! And it is Neo Magenta! Woo- Hoo! I don't have to worry about hubby stealing it!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pictures Al. Looks like you might've gotten some dust on the lens in those last two pictres.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara - I sent you a couple of Bitty also through PM


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool beans!

(I edited your post so that we didnt' have to scroll so far right)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh thank you Stacey - Wasn't sure how to do that!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the way to do that is to push enter and then click the add picture to post button, click enter, add next picture etc. well more like click enter after every 2 pictures. That way it says within the normal screen size


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

cool - I will remember that for next time - I appriciate it!

I checked Daisy's cha-cha today, and it is bulging big time, but it doesn't look like she is any more open, and her udder is still about the same size. Maybe she will wait till the end of January. Who knows.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------

